# Char-Broil burners adjustment bolt



## barneypoo69 (May 28, 2012)

I just got new burners for my Char-Broil gas grille (they are lifetime warranty). These burners have a bolt w/nut on the inlet tube that does some kind of air/gas mixture. Any ideas on how this works ? What do I look for inregards for the "flame" ?

Thanks to all that Served our Country. Gob bless each of you & your family & friends.


----------



## pops6927 (May 28, 2012)

Usually these come pretty much already set for optimum performance.  But, if adjustment is needed, you'll know by the flame; it should be blue.  If there's a lot of yellow, you need to adjust it.


----------



## barneypoo69 (May 28, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> Usually these come pretty much already set for optimum performance.  But, if adjustment is needed, you'll know by the flame; it should be blue.  If there's a lot of yellow, you need to adjust it.


All burners adjustment bolts were loose, some all the way in & one all the way out. If the flame is yellow....do you adjust the bolts out or in to get a "blue" flame ? Is all the way in "rich"...meaning too much gas or too much air ? I don't want to make it tourch mode & melt "damage" the burners but don't really want "rich" mode either, although propane is clean burn........

Guess I just need to play with adjustments to get the flame closer to blue.

Thanks


----------



## adk boy (Jun 20, 2012)

I am not familiar with your particular burner, but I *am* familiar with gas burning stoves, boilers, and water heaters. On a small burner like that, there is usually a short metal "tube" that wraps around the outside of the gas supply tube.  By loosening *one* screw you can rotate or slide the outer tube to expose more or less of the hole(s) in the side of supply tube.  This provides more or less air intake for the air/fuel mix.

Your flame, at it's best, will be all blue.  Since few burners are perfect, your goal is to achieve as much blue, and as little yellow, as possible.  A blue flame, with a small yellow tip, is normal, and efficient.

Good luck,

Adk boy


----------



## norm1958 (Jun 22, 2012)

I too have just recieved 4 new replacement burners for the Char-Broil Model 463241004. I have not touched the adjustment screws.  I also replace the cross over tube that the 4 burners drop into... I am noticing large flames at the point where the burners go into the cross over tubes.  This is the problem that caused my last cross over tube to burn out.. Any suggestions on how to adjust the flames at the point where the burner connects to the cross over tube would be great.. Happy grilling..Norm


----------

